# Crate on the very first night?



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Our puppy is coming home soon, should we crate her on the very first night? I have read articles saying not to crate them until they are perfectly comfortable with the crate after being fed in the crate, playing in the crate, etc., and some articles have said to crate them the very first night so that they don't have transition from the bed to the crate? I'm just wondering what the best course of action would be so that the puppy isn't scared of her crate.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh, also, does anybody have any tips for what we should put into the crate to make her feel more comfortable? I know it will be strange for her to sleep without her litter-mates.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

My pup came not crate trained. In my case, I was able to baby gate in my bedroom between a full size foot board and the wall. So my guy had about 2.5 ft. and the width of a double bed. I put down a small material bed that had been with his mom and litter mates. 

After a few days, when he was crate trained, he slept in my bedroom in a crate. The hard part was setting the alarm for 1:30 AM and getting up every night! Only had 2 accidents in the house total--and never in the crate. My whole house is hardwood floors or tile. 

Baby gates are very helpful. In my case, EVERYTHING went into his mouth. . .so he had to be watched constantly or crated or baby gated in an empty hallway with toys. All the cords in the living are unplugged, he still likes those at 14 months.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I ordered one of those Carlson pet gates from Amazon. I got the extra tall and have been happy to have it.

We did put our pup in the crate the first night. Incidentally, hardwood is really uncomfortable, especially crunched into a corner so you can get a hand into the crate so the puppy knows you are there.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Moriah said:


> My pup came not crate trained. In my case, I was able to baby gate in my bedroom between a full size foot board and the wall. So my guy had about 2.5 ft. and the width of a double bed. I put down a small material bed that had been with his mom and litter mates.
> 
> After a few days, when he was crate trained, he slept in my bedroom in a crate. The hard part was setting the alarm for 1:30 AM and getting up every night! Only had 2 accidents in the house total--and never in the crate. My whole house is hardwood floors or tile.
> 
> Baby gates are very helpful. In my case, EVERYTHING went into his mouth. . .so he had to be watched constantly or crated or baby gated in an empty hallway with toys. All the cords in the living are unplugged, he still likes those at 14 months.


Thank you! Do you think the baby could sleep in my bed for a couple of nights to increase bonding, or would that cause bad habits?


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

lexiz said:


> Thank you! Do you think the baby could sleep in my bed for a couple of nights to increase bonding, or would that cause bad habits?


I think it is fine to do whatever you think best. I have had puppies sleep with me in the past with no problems.

My current GSD puppy (now 14 months) chewed EVERYTHING! He still cannot have a dog bed, towels are contraband, and he loves nibbling on the buttons of my clothes, but causes no damage. I have a very orally fixated dog . . . I wanted to save my bedding. 

He nibbled on my truck's upholstery on the 4 hour drive back from the breeder. I got him to stop, so then he just licked the upholstery. I knew this guy was going to be a lot more work than any dog I've ever had. He is my first GSD and incredibly smart and a fantastic companion. Totally changed my life . . .


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you for your response. I am an avid dog lover, but this will be my first GSD and I know that they are special and require more specific training guidelines than many dogs.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

i think when Simon turned about 3.5 months old, I could actually pet him for the first time. Major landshark. Extremely high prey drive--a moving hand was a target. And he is a complete mama's boy today . . incredibly loving and attentive.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

We are getting a female, and I've read that they usually have a lower prey drive. Have you found this to be true?


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

We put a layer of towels and a light blanket in the crate along with a hand towel that had his mom and litter mates scent on it. Brando cried at first in the crate, but my husband ended up sleeping on the floor next to him, with the crate open, and he was fine. He hasn't cried at night in the crate since that first night, and hasn't had any accidents either. We just have one little stuffed bunny in there that stays in the crate. Good luck! It is hard work but so rewarding.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

DaisyDaws said:


> We put a layer of towels and a light blanket in the crate along with a hand towel that had his mom and litter mates scent on it. Brando cried at first in the crate, but my husband ended up sleeping on the floor next to him, with the crate open, and he was fine. He hasn't cried at night in the crate since that first night, and hasn't had any accidents either. We just have one little stuffed bunny in there that stays in the crate. Good luck! It is hard work but so rewarding.


So it's okay to sleep beside the puppy as long as you don't reward her for crying in the crate?


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

It helps to put a stuff animal in the crate so the pup has something to cuddle up to. They are used to sleeping with their litter mates so this will help. Also bring a towel and rub it on the mom and littermates so their scent is on it and wrap it around the stuff animal. Make sure it is a good size stuff animal, not some tiny thing.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Don't listen to what you have heard. Your puppy should sleep in his crate the very first night. The very first experience is very important, that would be his own place, and your dog should have his own place. You might decide to take him into your bed to sleep together with him a few days later, but there, where you would place him the very first day - he would always return himself. The only advice - don't move his crate somewhere else in the house, think about permanent place. Later in his life you might think about some pretty looking dog bed or a mat.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Listen to *everything* you have heard. Everyone's opinion on here is valuable, all the people giving you advice here are/were dog owners and listening to their experiences can only help you, not harm you.

Now with my pup he didn't come crate trained, and I didn't own a crate the day I brought him home (so he slept with me) for 4 days till I got him his own crate. I put his food and water in there every time I fed him, and by 2 days he was sleeping in it on his own initiative.

The sooner you get her used to a crate the better. Hide treats in the crate, give her something to chew in the crate. When she's sleepy put her in the crate. Don't let her out when she whines. And don't throw her in there for a few hours until she gets used to it.

It's not really that difficult to do, just don't push her too hard and NEVER GIVE IN when she cries for freedom. I know it's hard, but it will help her tremendously as she grows.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I crate at night right from the start. To me it seems less confusing for a puppy than letting them spend a night or two with you in bed then crating them. If you plan on letting them sleep on your bed once house broken then that can be one of the privileges they earn later on. If you are getting your puppy from a breeder ask if the puppies will be introduced to a crate or not, if not ask if they can be since you plan on crating your puppy at night. 

I use Crate Games to teach my puppies and dogs to like the crate and how to behave while in it. I like to give them a bed or blanket, a toy without a squeaker, and something to chew on like a bully stick or a kong with a few treats inside. I don't like to bribe them inside with toys or food, but I will put something in then bring the puppy over the crate and see if they will go in, if not I put them in. Once I've done Crate Games they will be eager to go in on their own . I like to place a blanket or towel over the crate at night to make it feel a little more cozy.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Feb 2, 2015)

I had similar questions only a week ago.

Nova was in my opinion very uneasy with the crate. More of a sense of abandonment than the crate itself as I have her walking in it to play/eat freely in the day.

We live in an apartment so I had to be conscious of neighbors, I tried to crate her and lay beside her, but what it came down to was she slept in our bed (I just cant sleep on the floor)

Fast forward a week, we had her throw all day long tantrums while crated in the day while at work, it took about 3 days before those cut down to 15-20 minute fits and she gets comfortable and settles in. (Our big thing was give her a towl to lay with and get a spill proof water bowl)

So with the days looking good, what about nights?

I had nova not once but now twice end up off the bed when I was not looking or sleeping. Our bed is not super high up but its high enough that I do not feel comfortable with this at all. So for her own safety its time to enforce being in her crate for bedtime.

Well last night was the first night of that, and despite the fact I have her ok in the day, she threw an all night long tantrum again about being in there at night. I am almost positive its because she got used to sleeping with us and that is where she wants to be.

So long story short, if I had it to do over again and I had a house where I could let the dog be as loud as she wanted. I would crate first night and maintain that until she is very comfortable with it, and then maybe reward her with alternative sleeping arrangements as she earns them.

I got almost no sleep last night and have no idea what I am going to do tonight :/

I may try to cover her crate and see if that helps, or I guess setup a camp site next to her crate so i can try to sleep comfortably.

We have two cats in the house so that also complicates things to a much higher degree because they wake her up, and they need access to food/litter so I cant close off areas and there are things that she cant get into if she roamed while I was sleeping.

Edit: Crate Games I had that recommended to me as a DVD but its like $30 and I would have to wait for it, do we have a good online resource that goes over some of those games?
Edit2: Not to derail the thread but as it is relevant, what do people feel about covering a crate? Is this something that usually helps as it makes the crate more "den" like or like all things its just try and see as each dog is different. Im worried that since it was not covered before it would be a change that makes her uncomfortable.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

We always put the crate beside the bed as well, the first couple of nights were rough. We have put the pup in bed with us on the first night or two but they always started in the crate. I just needed some sleep for work the next day. Usually after a couple nights they were ok. Crying usually starts again after the middle of the night potty breaks. Oh, and the bed is not a reward for crying. That's tough especially at 2am....

Towels or old blanket in the crate. If you can get something with their litter mates smell on it, great. If not, I have taken my t shirt and put in there after spending the day with them. My smell, their smell etc. Not sure if it made any difference. 

There is no way to predict their drive based on sex. We have had insane drive out of females and less drive out of males. I think it is about the individual dog. Our current dog, the breeder picked based on our wants and lifestyle. She nailed it.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Never used a crate...of the 4 pups I've had...they all started off the first night in the same place....bedroom floor with me right next to them...bedroom was dog proofed and door closed. This evolved into the pup still on the floor with me back in the bed with my arm hanging over the side and the pup seemed to find "comfort" with my hand next to it...licking it/scenting it. I suppose my strategy was different since there was no intention of getting any of the pups used to a crate.


SuperG


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Always used a crate. Started crate training day one. Still use crates. All of my adult dogs love to sleep in their crates even without a door. I travel a lot and bring a dog or two with me when I travel. They are happy and quiet in hotels, on show grounds, overly crowded homes, visiting family, during evacuations (due to hurricanes) at the vet when ill, etc. or when I just need a time out. Crates work for me. 

You have to decide what's best for you and your dog.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

lexiz said:


> Our puppy is coming home soon, should we crate her on the very first night? I have read articles saying not to crate them until they are perfectly comfortable with the crate after being fed in the crate, playing in the crate, etc., and some articles have said to crate them the very first night so that they don't have transition from the bed to the crate? I'm just wondering what the best course of action would be so that the puppy isn't scared of her crate.



Well. The first night I brought dexter home I had every intention to crate the little dude, so did my fiance, but he started crying so we plunked him in between us and got up every 2 or 3 hours. I just couldn't listen to him cry, lack of sleep and having to work the next day sucks. I think though that crating them and letting them have their own space is best.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> he started crying so we plunked him in between us and got up every 2 or 3 hours. I just couldn't listen to him cry, lack of sleep and having to work the next day sucks.



Ahhhhhhh...what a softie...


SuperG


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

If you are going to crate train, do it from the start. Otherwise, you are just creating problems and everything you are trying to accomplish will take twice as long, or fail altogether. 

My pup slept in the crate from the first day at 8 weeks. She cried for about 45 minutes the first night, 30 the second night, 15 the third night. Every night since she has going into her crate and gone to sleep. She is 7 months old now. 

My pup kept her crate clean and dry after two days. The first to mornings, she woke my up crying, because her crate was wet. After that, she learned to cry, when she needed to go out, before she was wet. I never set alarms. She was completely housebroken within a few weeks and sleeping through the night.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

lexiz said:


> So it's okay to sleep beside the puppy as long as you don't reward her for crying in the crate?


Here is my first night with Linus. I felt bad for the little guy. I started out on the couch but quickly moved into and laid down in his crate area. 

On the 3rd night I was tired of sleeping in his crate area. So I made the area really small by moving in the ex-pen. Linus felt a little crowded in there with me and started pushing at me with his feet. My strategy worked so I went back to the couch. 

After about a week on the couch we bought another crate for our bedroom. Linus has slept in his crate ever since and really enjoys having his own space.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Troy goes in the crate during the night, when we leave, or when I can't watch him. I do feedings in the crate, give him treats inside, he now has learned 'show me your house' and he will go inside. 
The problem is, when he knows it's time to go inside, he will not go into the room where the crate is. He will just sit at the doorway until I have to pick him up and put him inside. He doesn't whine or anything, he'll go to sleep shortly after he's in there.. he just won't go inside by himself. Advice???


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> Troy goes in the crate during the night, when we leave, or when I can't watch him. I do feedings in the crate, give him treats inside, he now has learned 'show me your house' and he will go inside.
> The problem is, when he knows it's time to go inside, he will not go into the room where the crate is. He will just sit at the doorway until I have to pick him up and put him inside. He doesn't whine or anything, he'll go to sleep shortly after he's in there.. he just won't go inside by himself. Advice???


I used treats as a reward when Linus responded to his "Crate Up" command. When he was learning it and at random times now I would ask him to crate up for practice.

Fooling around with his bedding always attracts his interest. When he is being a bit slow to crate up sometimes I will crawl halfway into his crate and to straighten up his bedding. After a few seconds of this he bulls his way past me to get into his crate. Then I praise him and close the door.

My overall point is that it seems best to convince the pup that he WANTS to get in the crate rather than MAKING him get in the crate. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

But at 8 weeks old, you aren't making the dog get into the crate, you are placing the puppy in the crate. An older pup/dog shouldn't object to going into the crate, if that is what he has done since a young pup. My dogs go into their crates at bedtime, with no prodding from me. Yes, I do give them a treat, but they are already in their crate, waiting patiently.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you all for your feedback. Hopefully the crate training goes well!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> My dogs go into their crates at bedtime, with no prodding from me. Yes, I do give them a treat, but they are already in their crate, waiting patiently.


When my dogs hear the *ping!* from the computer (shutting down) they get up and go to their night time places. Even though I have all adults, I treat everyone at bedtime. They appreciate it. I appreciate them being o the ball when I'm tired and want to go to bed. Win/Win. :laugh:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Yep, Nancy! Raise them right and life is soooo much easier. LOL!


----------



## jaxsongsd (Apr 6, 2015)

My first few days with Jax I put his crate up against my side of the bed. I put him in there and shut the lights out but did not close the door. Like others have said, if he would whine I would put my hand down and try to touch him through the crate to comfort him. 

He would do this funny thing after he cried for a little bit.. it was like a "i give up whine" and then a huff and puff and finally sleep. I wish he still did that lol.

First few nights are gonna be tough no matter what though. He had a couple accidents a night for the first few days until I started to wake up at the sound of him just standing up. After the first week and the stress was down, I started to close the crate and he slept through the night. Now he sleeps with me 2 months later and sometimes I have to wake him up!

Remember the key to potty training is prevention and catching the pup in the act. When catching in the act I would yell Outside! and pick him up and bring him outside. Took about a week for him to be 90% trained. *Never punish or condemn a pup for having an accident that you find out about after the fact.*


----------

